# Why do cops have to be idiots...?



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

I was driving alot doing 5 mph over the speed limit when all the suddden my radar detc. goes off.. so i let off the gas drop below 30mph .. pass by the motorcycle cop, he looks dead at me, puts on his gloves and starts his bike, im in heavy traffic and i HAVE no license. (revoked due to gheyness of courts) anywho.. so i was like ohhh shit. I got my new tires that day, i said the hell with that dude, and i ddroped from 3rd all the way down to 1st, breaking my rear tires loose. I turned down the nearest street, power shifted into 2nd, then 3rd hittin 60 mph easy.. turned down another street looked back .. AHH he is gaining.. so i do like 20 turns i loose him, but i cant stop yet, i get onto the highway.. got up to about 130mph, got off a exit, went 60 down the streets, got home coverd my car with a tarp and cardboard boxes..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

geez.. risky guy arent ya..


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

its not the first time, the exhaust attracts them like ants who smell sugar.. its not fair.. I say if my car is fast enuf, i ll take that risk, cops barely catch me, My dad does rallys in South Africa, and i learned how to when i was around 12.. so i can naviagte thru fast corners really good, to bad it was rainging that day, if it was dry, i would have gotten caught.. heh .. not being stupid or anything, its just not right, iwas passed by a Dodge ram pikup truck doing i say about 40.. so thats not cool.. i turned he followed i eluded.. muahah


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

and you WONDER why your license was revoked... ???


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> *and you WONDER why your license was revoked... ??? *


it was revoked for speeding.. all 3 times were 2-6 mph over the limit.. such BS..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

geez. that nutz.. hahaha


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Um....I'm not saying there isn't a time and place for everything (a friend of mine outlegged a cop out on the highway one night in his Chevy Beretta GTZ....Crown Vic cop cars only go 130mph...GTZ's go 135mph), but be aware that the consequences are really bad if you get caught.

And try not to do it where there is other traffic.......don't want to hurt or kill anyone just to avoid getting caught.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> Why do cops have to be idiots...?


YOU sound like the idiot in this case.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

DAMN!! thats a good story. i wouldve parked in someones driveway and ducked down... for the sake of not getting chased all over. did this happen during the day or night??


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Why do people who've had their licence revoked have to be idiots? There's probably a better reason that you aren't telling us other than the 3 speeding tickets. Stay off the road please.

BTW, just because your dad does rallies in South Africa does not mean you are Tommi Makinen.



> not being stupid or anything


I beg to differ. You clearly aren't responsible enough to own and drive a car, and you're only what, 17?. Please don't come in here trying to be all cool for us. The vast majoriy here would rather not hear it. People, innocent people, die because of stupid shit like what you pulled and dumb asses like you are usually the ones that walk away.

Grow up


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *
> I beg to differ. You clearly aren't responsible enough to own and drive a car, and you're only what, 17?. Please don't come in here trying to be all cool for us. The vast majoriy here would rather not hear it. People, innocent people, die because of stupid shit like what you pulled and dumb asses like you are usually the ones that walk away.
> 
> Grow up *


I am responsible, i usually pull over, also.. im nto saying that im cool .. ya.. i know it was dumb.. sheesh


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

You can not say that you are responsible if you drive without a licence and do not not pull over. Do you understand what responsibilty is? It's making descisions that don't jeopardize the lives of innocent people.

Then by talking about it here you're bragging. That's trying to give us some image that you're a badass by running the cops. Don't worry about trying to look cool because no one thinks you are.

You do not have a valid driver's licence. Do not drive.


----------



## cjsmith11878 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yeah dude, don't drive. A couple months without a license is a lot better than a few months in the clink or worse. You got lucky today, karma is a mother******. Do you have license plates on your car? That's how they're going to find you. Did you think about that? Give it time. They'll probably be beating on your door eventually.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

2 words SR22


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

cops arent idiots, they can sometimes be assholes but for the most part they are just doing their jobs. im not saying i havent done anything like this my self but its not something to brag about. as young import drivers things like this is why we are given such a hard time by cops.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Congratulations son, you (or the registered owner of the vehicle) now has a warrent out for your (there) arrest. That coupled with the previous 3 revokations of your license, your looking at jail time. Better get a good lawyer. Start looking.


----------



## SeSoonSe-R (Oct 8, 2002)

It was a stupid move. However everybody does stupid shit at one time or another in their life.(lets not forget that fellas) Im not defending you or going with everyoe that is dawging you just try to make a valid point.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Man please ive out ran the cops probably over three times. There ****, I cant stand them sometimes. They need to be out handling gangs and drugs and shit, Instead of worrying about people whos driving five miles over the speed limit. And another thing I'm black and dont say that has nothin to do with it because it does. They always fuck with me for no reason. I can tell u serveral occasions ive gotten pulled over for WhAt!!! Nothin at yall. SO please.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

And most cops are idiots. I say 85% of them r.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

myoung said:


> *and you WONDER why your license was revoked... ??? *


i second that mike.. and pulled over for doin 5 over.. thats bullshit allright.. bullshit in the fact that i DOUBT that it was 5 or that this was the only reason his liscence was revoked.. you "Fast and Furious" wanna bees need to stay off the roads.. its people like you that males 16-25 have to pay assloads of money for insurence.. i do 10 over the limit.. but i dont advertise my car to the police.. you people are the reason California has ZeroTolerence zones.. here in ohio we dont have that.. becasue we arnt stupid enough to race our ricers with NO liscence.. I swear.. give it a couple of years.. and we are gonna have to start driving the Hybrid cars because the 4 bangers that put out 100 stock horses are gonna be High Insurence risk cars.. much like a v8 or v12 sports car is to us males 16-25


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

wow.. that whole reply of mine just sounded like i was on my period or something.. LOL.. basically.. just play it cool people.. keep it at the tracks.. and we will all be able to have fun with our cars for a very long time..


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

I Wish he would have caught you, dumb fuck...what if you hit a kid? Would it have been worth it then? Jesus noone thinks about the what if's...its always just about 'Me'.

I hope you get caught next time.

I Have three newborn siblings and if anyone ever hurts them due to wrecklessness I Hope the law gets them before I do.

wErd


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

Oh, and dont forget, he just had to get close enough to get your licence plate. 

Sleep Tight.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

yu yevon said:


> *Man please ive out ran the cops probably over three times. There ****, I cant stand them sometimes. They need to be out handling gangs and drugs and shit, Instead of worrying about people whos driving five miles over the speed limit. And another thing I'm black and dont say that has nothin to do with it because it does. They always fuck with me for no reason. I can tell u serveral occasions ive gotten pulled over for WhAt!!! Nothin at yall. SO please. *


OH MY GOD! i cant believed you used that one.. heres an idea.. maybe its not the color of your skin... but maybe that poor ass attitude you have.. and you say they [email protected]#k with you for no reason... and your first sentence was "man please ive out ran the cops proabably over three times.." theres your problem.. its your attitude towards life.. your I dont care piss on the world ill do stuff for attention attitude.. oh you think im wrong.. then why would you post the post you did starting out the sentence you did.. you want attention.. 

Untill then take care of yourself and each other...  

Next on Jerry Springer


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

> They always fuck with me for no reason. I can tell u serveral occasions ive gotten pulled over for WhAt!!! Nothin at yall. SO please.


If you have nothing to hide, whats the problem?


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

LittlebittaContact said:


> *Oh, and dont forget, he just had to get close enough to get your licence plate*


yea, there u go.......i wouldnt be surprised if u saw a couple troopers go to your house in the middle of the night and raid u....lol sucks to be you


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

you've have your licence for what 8 months and you've been pulled over atleast 3 times. i've had mine for over a year and never been pulled over once i'm too affraid to have my insurance sky rocket because of people like you making me pay 155/mth. what the hell were you thinking if you have to have your licence taken away they'res most likely a reason. cops don't mess with you for 2-3 over the limit unless your doing 2-3 over doing stupid shit. you can have a loud exhaust and haveall the eye catching goodies and still not be pulled over, i haven't been messed with yet because i have respect for my fellow motorists if was to kill somebody in a accident that my own stupidity caused i wouldn't know what to do with my self. 

pull your head out of your ass and think


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

:cheers:


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

I have loud exhuast and I do atleast 5 over the limit or somewhere between 3 or 5mph over the limit. I have had cops stare me down and watch me til I disappear. BUT I have not been pulled over once in the last 7 months I have had my license. I got my license late so im not 16, im 17 and I turn 18 in 5 months, so I still live at home and my insurance is on my parents so I only pay $100 a month which I am thankful for. So the last thing I am worring about is getting a ticket becuase my parents said I have to get my own insurance if i ever got a ticket.And who knows how much that could be. When I got my license all i could think about is who I could find to race on the streets. And of course like most cities mine has started to crack down on streetracing especially the new florida law they passed which has more concequences(sp?) then drunk driving. So I have been trying to go to the local track. 

So I am trying to think what the hell you are doing to be running from cops and hiding your car under garbage. I am thinking that you must have been going 20mph over instead of 5mph. And if you got a ticket the first time for going 5mph over, why the hell were you doing it the last 2 times? I would understand if you were running from the cops at the local illegals becuase they have heavy punishment for that now but he might have not even been after you until you floored it. Who knows but everyone makes mistakes at one time or another. I could be telling you this now and I could be running from the cops tommorrow for all I know.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

dude, did this cop even have his lights flashing while he was *supposedly* after u?? u didnt mention that......he was probably going about his normal shit or going back to the station which so coincidentally was the same way you were going!! ahh laughter


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

sr20 805 said:


> *dude, did this cop even have his lights flashing while he was *supposedly* after u?? u didnt mention that......he was probably going about his normal shit or going back to the station which so coincidentally was the same way you were going!! ahh laughter *


yea.. i saw the little tower pole in the back flashing, thats why i ran, and about the neighboorhood it was like 1 pm, everyone was either at work or school.. so no bistanders was around.. He didnt get close enuf to get my tags, VG30e power baby, and so like i said b4, i did it 1 time, wont do it again, ...


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

See u assholes dont know shit. Let me tell u what happen to me one time. It was me and my girl out in here in L.A. I wasn't doin a damn thang. Me and three other cars where at the light waitin to make a left turn. Two in front of me and one in back. so the light changes for us to go. Its was 9:30 at night. But enought light to see. well barely. so we turned, this was a big four lane street. two in each direction. So a cop goes by. in the other direction, then me and all the other cars. There one thing I learn'd is never look at a police car. At the driver. So my girl say damn the cop was staring at us. i was like he was. Next thing i know he's behind me. So im like damn what the fuck. y didnt he fuck with the other car i was the only one there. So he ask me to step out the car so he can do a search. so he search my vehicle a fuckin sentra. So i was like what the fuck u pull me over for. He didnt say shit because another cop car comes up. Good thing it was a black cop i thought. So he ask me to sit on the curve. So they can run my license. the black cop ask my y he pulled me over. I said man i dont even know. so he walks away. I sat there for like 30 min. me and my girl. When he came back, i ask him again what u pull me over for. He gone say there's alot of bank robberies made by people who drives nissan sentra's. I was like what the fuck, u little bitch. Man i wish i can find is ass on the fuckin street or at the mall his ass is mine. And u know what else the fucker gave me a ticket he said my L was suspended. I was like man y u lyin. i was like what the fuck ever. he gave me my L back and let me go. Fuckin bitch. The other cop didnt even help. I say fuck all of those bitches who act like a bitch because he has a pistol, and a badge.
If u want another story let me know.
Like i said cops are bitches. Most of them.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

And 19961.6gxe or what ever your name is. Fuck u. who the fuck is you.First u dont live in cali. U live in fuckin ohio. U dont know shit homey. Bring yo punk ass to cali meet me and ill show u. Beside u probably got like five cops in yo whole state.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

The intelligence of these two is ridiculously low, and now we get threats.

To Burnout:

YOU ARE A DUMBASS. Not everyone has a job. There are always people on the streets, even at 1 in the afternoon when people are awake and going about their business. Your stupidity is beyond comprehension, you keep trying to justify your actions without taking any real responsiblity for them. The snarky smiley after your "I won't do it again" leaves me doubting your sincerity.

Yu Yevon,
Any semblance of credibilty you had in this thread is shot. Did you fight this alleged ticket? Was your licence actually suspended?


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Oh, i forgot to add that well my L was no Suspended i knew that when he said that. And i did fight it was thrown out of court. then i called that police dept. to talk to the watch commader about his employee. or whatever u would call em. So i tried to make a complaint i had his badge numeber and the ticket with his name on it. He told me the same thang. Nissans Sentra's/banker robberies mix. I was like man i know u stickin up for your homey. U bein a bitch too. I told him I would like to make a complaint or somethin. We need to make a meeting or somthin because i want to know why i got pulled over. Then i said it, It was becuase im black right. He didnt say much else i cant remeber, but he was hot.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Oh the city i was in Culver City. By fox hills mall.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

well, yu yevon has my respect...that is total bullshit give me another story...


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Ok


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

yu yevon said:


> *See u assholes dont know shit. Let me tell u what happen to me one time. It was me and my girl out in here in L.A. I wasn't doin a damn thang. Me and three other cars where at the light waitin to make a left turn. Two in front of me and one in back. so the light changes for us to go. Its was 9:30 at night. But enought light to see. well barely. so we turned, this was a big four lane street. two in each direction. So a cop goes by. in the other direction, then me and all the other cars. There one thing I learn'd is never look at a police car. At the driver. So my girl say damn the cop was staring at us. i was like he was. Next thing i know he's behind me. So im like damn what the fuck. y didnt he fuck with the other car i was the only one there. So he ask me to step out the car so he can do a search. so he search my vehicle a fuckin sentra. So i was like what the fuck u pull me over for. He didnt say shit because another cop car comes up. Good thing it was a black cop i thought. So he ask me to sit on the curve. So they can run my license. the black cop ask my y he pulled me over. I said man i dont even know. so he walks away. I sat there for like 30 min. me and my girl. When he came back, i ask him again what u pull me over for. He gone say there's alot of bank robberies made by people who drives nissan sentra's. I was like what the fuck, u little bitch. Man i wish i can find is ass on the fuckin street or at the mall his ass is mine. And u know what else the fucker gave me a ticket he said my L was suspended. I was like man y u lyin. i was like what the fuck ever. he gave me my L back and let me go. Fuckin bitch. The other cop didnt even help. I say fuck all of those bitches who act like a bitch because he has a pistol, and a badge.
> If u want another story let me know.
> Like i said cops are bitches. Most of them. *





> *And 19961.6gxe or what ever your name is. Fuck u. who the fuck is you.First u dont live in cali. U live in fuckin ohio. U dont know shit homey. Bring yo punk ass to cali meet me and ill show u. Beside u probably got like five cops in yo whole state. *


Judging by the way you type/speak, I'd say you dont belong out of the 4th grade. How old are you? Cops fuck with you because they can get away with it. Sure its wrong, but if you have nothing to hide, whats the problem? Dont bring the color thing into this either because thats just wrong. Just because you may be of another race doesnt mean you should be treated differently than anyone else. I've been fucked with too. I dealt with it and didnt cry about it.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

> about the neighboorhood it was like 1 pm, everyone was either at work or school.. so no bistanders was around.. He didnt get close enuf to get my tags, VG30e power baby[/B]


Jesus Christ! Are you getting stupider and stupider by the minute?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yu yevon said:


> *See u assholes dont know shit. Let me tell u what happen to me one time. It was me and my girl out in here in L.A. I wasn't doin a damn thang. Me and three other cars where at the light waitin to make a left turn. Two in front of me and one in back. so the light changes for us to go. Its was 9:30 at night. But enought light to see. well barely. so we turned, this was a big four lane street. two in each direction. So a cop goes by. in the other direction, then me and all the other cars. There one thing I learn'd is never look at a police car. At the driver. So my girl say damn the cop was staring at us. i was like he was. Next thing i know he's behind me. So im like damn what the fuck. y didnt he fuck with the other car i was the only one there. So he ask me to step out the car so he can do a search. so he search my vehicle a fuckin sentra. So i was like what the fuck u pull me over for. He didnt say shit because another cop car comes up. Good thing it was a black cop i thought. So he ask me to sit on the curve. So they can run my license. the black cop ask my y he pulled me over. I said man i dont even know. so he walks away. I sat there for like 30 min. me and my girl. When he came back, i ask him again what u pull me over for. He gone say there's alot of bank robberies made by people who drives nissan sentra's. I was like what the fuck, u little bitch. Man i wish i can find is ass on the fuckin street or at the mall his ass is mine. And u know what else the fucker gave me a ticket he said my L was suspended. I was like man y u lyin. i was like what the fuck ever. he gave me my L back and let me go. Fuckin bitch. The other cop didnt even help. I say fuck all of those bitches who act like a bitch because he has a pistol, and a badge.
> If u want another story let me know.
> Like i said cops are bitches. Most of them. *


you didn't say anything remotely close to that to a cop dumbass, maybe in your head you did.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Here in the city i work in Lakewood California. Let me tell i work for Los angeles county of children and family services. A worker.
So im not full of games and shit. Im tryin to get my life together. But any ways. Me and my homey edward, we was going home after work.(Lakewood Sheriffs are the most racist mother fuckers ever i came and across also long beach Pd). Ok going down paramount blvd. We get caught by the light on paramount and Del amo. There a cop Sittin a the light going to make a left turn onto paramount. Ok before that the reason i didnt make the light is because some asshole damn near ran the light to make a left onto del amo almost caused and accident, the cop didnt even do nothin. so i was ok maybe he not trippin on that or he was payin attention. So the light changes for the cop so he can make a left. He turns and stares me and my homey down. I was like man u see that shit. He was like yeah. There where a bout ten car behind me at the light. I see the cop make a uturn. So i said he about the fuck with us. I was for sure though, So i took off when the light change, didnt burn rubber ro anythin, im lookin back in the rear view mirror and i can see the cop switchin lanes. back and forth to catch up to me. So i was like damn this mother fucker wants me bad. Im no criminal but damn what the fuck i do. So i ran up in arco gas station which was the next two lights. I got to the pump and we ran in the station. I look out side the cop was driving by real slow lookin for us. He was starin at my car. But didnt see us. Now if i did something wrong he would have came up in there with back up to get us, but he mad a uturn and left. i couldnt believe his ass tried to get us. Then i checked out my home boy u had a rag on his head because he has long hair, the chicks dig it, but anyway i said that cant be the reason why he was tryin to get us. I have another one if u would like to hear.
Peace


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

See another fucker who dont know shit. U can say what ever u want stupid ass. They human too.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

who says im cryin wont be a bitch all the time.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

*wont be beat. more like bitch*

im justs tellin stories with yo punk ass go to honda forum. and act like a bitch there


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: wont be beat. more like bitch*



yu yevon said:


> *im justs tellin stories with yo punk ass go to honda forum. and act like a bitch there *


yo.........if wont be beat were talking shit about nissans.......i would tell him to leave too......but he owns a nissan. besides this thread here has nothing to do with hondas or nissans or racing anymore.......


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

He has removed all doubt that he is a "foo."


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

see, this is how it works........cops have power, and when u have power u can either be a dick or be cool......now if a cop is cruising by and two dudes look at him in the eyes with a bad look because they hate cops......then that cop is gonna assume these guys either did something and are making sure the cop dont get suspicious........or they have something to hide....common sense yo.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

ok ok lets end this. I wont post anything about the popo's any more. I just need to move out of cali. Just answer this how many of yall had your car search for drugs more than ONCE. I know i have. what about u fcsmotorsports.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

0 because I'm not out at 2 in the morning because I'm asleep in bed getting ready for work at 6 am the next morning so I can get to class by 11 and still make a living so I can keep my house... and I'm 24 this year. 

Why would you leave the state? I don't like the way things are anymore than you.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I have SEARCHED cars for drugs. On every occasion I have had clear indicators that the car could contain drugs. Racial profiling was never once a factor in the search.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

I know that 805 I alway try not to look at them, and damn i wouldnt give them dirty looks that askin for them to come mess with u. I try not to get mess with. Has anybody been search in front of your grandmothers house comin from the store. Now thats embarrassing. I couldnt believe they did that to me. I was driven a 87 sentra at the time.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

who was out 2 in the mornin. Im also 24 years of age about to be 25.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

not me. I'm in bed by 10.

I could not tell you were 25.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Y is that.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Why is what?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Most of the time the only ppl who talk like you are out of high school or younger.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

I was asking him, why he couldn't tell that im 25. Is it becuase the way I was typing. I was hurring up. My administrator is here. I dont want her to catch on the net.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Its from the area u grow up in. Ive lived in compton all my life. Ghetto.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well YY you don't seem like a bad person. Cops have a hard job, have you ever tried telling ppl what to do? If they don't listen it's hard to make them! You live in an area where there is more crime hence more random stops. You probably notice it more than I do down in Orange county. 

I actually believe in racial profiling. You can call it racist but the image fits, I'm not a cop so don't go trying to get me in trouble and I'm a minority so it doesn't make a deal of crap anyways. It's like 82 year old white grandma getting searched at the airport, why? Just to waste time and say they did it and so they can keep their jobs???


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah true, But u never know grandma could be carrying a pound of weed. U just don't know. True in OC might not see it alot. Im not always in compton thought as a matter of fact, Ive got pulled over in compton only once. Since i been driving. Its most lakewood, bellflower, long beach, and culver city. I been all over california, well a good portion of it. But those cities is where they mess with people. I also heard that most police officers whom work in a certain city, dont live in that city. So most cops that fuck with people probably dont live in that city. So when they see minority's they tend to look at them more than other people.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

yu yevon.........if i was u...i'd go to radio shack pick up a voice recorder and leave it in your car at all times.........when a cop gets crazy pull it out.....and wham....start recording.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

LoL. Nah cant do that if they find it they might beat me like rodney king. Well maybe ill do it. So can get paid and by every type of nissan there is and turbo them.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

there u go........besides, they cant do anything if they see it or find it because u would be in a public road......keyword PUBLIC.....and last time i checked it was still legal to carry a voice recorder with u.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

ah. Thanx. Where is the 805, ny or somethin


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

oh oxnard, not that far away.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

> Just answer this how many of yall had your car search for drugs more than ONCE. I know i have.


You moron! If you had half a brain in your head, you would know that search and/or seasure is illegal without some type of probeble cause. So if you didnt want your car searched, you could have just said so and then the only way they could LEGALLY search your car is with a drug sniffing dog. Know your rights and you will be better for it. Thats why no one can tell your 24, because of the dumbass things you say and the stupid things you do. You work with kids? I sure wouldnt want to give my kids to you for care and temporary custody. I'm 20, and I have more brain cells in my pinky fingernail than you do in your whole head. How does that make you feel?

And dont go bringing up the whole "I grew up in....so and so..." area. I grew up in Brooklyn, NY and I go to school in the Bronx. I've seen it, I've lived through it, and I'm better than you for it.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

yea, oxnard, ventura, camarillo, santa barbara, thousand oaks, and more cities....


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

u know what u stupid bitch, bitch where u stay at know. Since u from the bronx, bring yo punk ass to the cpt. 
And get yo bitch ass ran the fuck out. And dont post no more picks of your moms, tryin to call it someone else. Stupid ***.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Anyways dumbass wasnt u the first one comin in the nissan forum actin like a jackass, thinkin gay ass honda's was the shit. Get yo shit straight, buster.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I think this is the first time the person I'm flaming has made a bigger ass out of himself than by me saying anything. How does it feel to know that I've had more eduction than you by the time I got out of junior high school? How does it feel to know I've already made more money than you will ever in your whole life? How does it feel to have the mind of a 12 year old? How does it feel to be my inferior? You will forever shin my shoes, clean my toilet, serve my french fries, and pump my gas in one way or another. Sucks, doesnt it?


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Damn your right, your moms do pump your gas, and cleans your toliet, etc. Anyways tell yours moms i had a good time last night, and i need my boxers back, because my girl is askin where they at.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm done with this clown.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

man i'm not inferior to you but i do serve your fries


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

yu yevon


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

stop


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

post


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

whoring


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)




----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You're on a roll won't be beat! Listen guys, it don't matter where you from or where you at, there's always a % of LEO's(law enforcement officers) who just feel like you're the one they want to randomly stop! I'm black and I've been stopped (whoopty-fuckin-doo) and really who cares. I've done some crazy shit on the highway so bad to the point whereas when I do get pulled over, I say I guess it's time to pay (my ticket Lawyer). I got pulled over in my white 1990 4 dr sentra all stock except for the suspension and wheels and it was 1230 am. Normally, I would've been home with my Asian woman and my 3 beautiful kids, but I decided to help a friend replace his oil pum and rod bearings on his raggedy-ass BB SR20 (POS) in which I punctured a hole clean through the center of my finger nail. Pissed, sleepy and hatin' on that particular SR20, I quietly drove home. But before I made it, I saw a cop helping a motorist with a problemed Galant and another cop, 1 chilling in the turning lane and me just chilling waiting for the light to turn. The light turned green, I took off and the cop that was supposed to be turning took off after me. He pulled me over, I know I had nothing to hide, but my busted fingernail just prepared my license and registration as well as insurance. Turns out this cop was black and i didn't even care to ask why he had pulled me over because he's gonna do what he wants to do regardless of what I had said. He said I was doing 50 in a 40 and my radar/laser detector was very quiet so I know he's full of shit, but hey he's in the position to do whatever. I was extremely cool and he just told me to slow down and I thought he was being a bit pricky, but he didn't cite me so he's neutral in my eyes. The moral of the story is, no matter who you are, where you are or what color you are, if an officer wants totest his procedural skills on you, be cool and if he cites you for anything, get a ticket lawyer (works for me).


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

i'm sure if i was driving through a "black neidhbourhood" and a black cop saw me he would pull me over and ask what the hell i was doing, and tell me to get my ass out and to never come back. adapt to your surroundings don't draw attention to your self by doing pointless stupid and dangerous shit i.e. running from the cops


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

boost boy has a point. im a "ganster looking" hispanic (i actually heard one cop say to another) and have been pulled over at least 7 times in 3 years, only once was i cited (speeding). the rest of the time i was just pulled over for looking suspicious and whatever bs they could think of, but all times i kept my cool. had my shit ready for the cop, was straight forward with them and even the racist fuckers ive been pulled over by, didnt and couldnt do anything but let me go on my way with nothing more than a "drive safe"and/or a maddog look. if you dont give them shit they are less likely to give it to you, but like i said there will always be some assholes, and thats where knowing the law and your rights comes in. if they think youre ignorant they will treat you that way.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i'm hispanic..........the first time i got pulled over i was when i had barely gotten my car back from the shop and i was so happy to get it back, but was running late to work......so i take this backroad that is posted as 50mph limit.....well, i'm going at least 60some....not sure on the numbers but i'm going along with traffic.....SOME CARS ARE EVEN PASSING ME UP!......from outta nowhere i see a bike cop coming behind and pulls me over....surprise surprise, its a white cop....and to me at the time looked kinda racist...but prolly wasnt....just a thing thats in your head making u think the world is out to get u.....oh well, that day i got my very first ticket after only driving not even a month..oh well..and i'm not saying cops are racist or that they are after me...its just ironic that everytime something happens to people...and its someone from an opposite race..racism remarks come to play....hehe


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

YY, did you look through the news to see if Sentras are actually part of a lot of bankrobberies? 

They probably are just saying that, but you could atleast search. 

And YY, do you have any relation to Bubb Rubb?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *there u go........besides, they cant do anything if they see it or find it because u would be in a public road......keyword PUBLIC.....and last time i checked it was still legal to carry a voice recorder with u. *


actually.. id hate to break it to you.. but you cant record peoples voices without their consent.. i mean you COULD do it.. but couldnt use it in court.. because if you try to fight it.. they would dismiss the evidence of the tape becasue you have to get permision to record their voice.. OR you have to tell them in advance to put their voice on there.. you dont believe me? talk to any laywer.. they will tell you the same thing.. 

here is an example if you think im full of it.. when you call a customer service rep for an aftermarket part.. you might here this...
" For the purpose of better serving our customers, this call may be monitored.." 

Cheers.. :cheers:


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

yu yevon said:


> *. So i said he about the fuck with us. I was for sure though, So i took off when the light change, didnt burn rubber ro anythin, im lookin back in the rear view mirror and i can see the cop switchin lanes. back and forth to catch up to me. So i was like damn this mother fucker wants me bad. Im no criminal but damn what the fuck i do. So i ran up in arco gas station which was the next two lights. I got to the pump and we ran in the station. I look out side the cop was driving by real slow lookin for us. He was starin at my car. But didnt see us. Now if i did something wrong he would have came up in there with back up to get us, but he mad a uturn and left. i couldnt believe his ass tried to get us. Then i checked out my home boy u had a rag on his head because he has long hair, the chicks dig it, but anyway i said that cant be the reason why he was tryin to get us. I have another one if u would like to hear.
> Peace *


thank you .. you prove my point well


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

psch91 lol bubb rubb that guy can't out two coherent(sp) words together.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

ok fine........if u have to ask for consent.....then just let the cop know in advance.......see, u turn it on, tell the cop that youre gonna record this conversation....if he has nothing to hide he'd be like ok...i'm sure of it....haha


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I do know the law and you do need people's consent to record their voices onto your recording device. And "Yes" it will not be admissable in a court of law without prior consent. But I'll make a comment as well, cops don't tell people I have a video camera in my car recording all visual trransactions. So once again, the laws allow the cops to be a real prick (verbally) if he/she wants. Even if they wanted to use the "N" (******) word or the "C" (Cracker) word or the "S" (****) word, I'm not going to give no cop or anyone for that matter the pleasure of knowing that a silly word has deformated my character! Time to grow up! Now, if this happens in my place of busniess, my kids' college tuition will be paid in advance as well as a new home and some more $$$ to invest. This a big world with certain beliefs and up-bringings that they don't want to change (So be it). Just when it comes to you, take my advice and just flow with it and not stoop to some of those LEO's level and you'll be fine.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

DAMN a 1.8 litter turbo huh? Sweet


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *I do know the law and you do need people's consent to record their voices onto your recording device. And "Yes" it will not be admissable in a court of law without prior consent. But I'll make a comment as well, cops don't tell people I have a video camera in my car recording all visual trransactions. So once again, the laws allow the cops to be a real prick (verbally) if he/she wants. Even if they wanted to use the "N" (******) word or the "C" (Cracker) word or the "S" (****) word, I'm not going to give no cop or anyone for that matter the pleasure of knowing that a silly word has deformated my character! Time to grow up! Now, if this happens in my place of busniess, my kids' college tuition will be paid in advance as well as a new home and some more $$$ to invest. This a big world with certain beliefs and up-bringings that they don't want to change (So be it). Just when it comes to you, take my advice and just flow with it and not stoop to some of those LEO's level and you'll be fine. *


or u can sock 'em...........

a cop has power......bottom line. when they pull you over, youre in THEIR control, they own you, because the moment u open your mouth and talk shit, youre in their world so they can pin anything they want/can on you.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

by the way.. i LOOOOOVVE the pictures guys!


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *or u can sock 'em...........
> 
> a cop has power......bottom line. when they pull you over, youre in THEIR control, they own you, because the moment u open your mouth and talk shit, youre in their world so they can pin anything they want/can on you. *




if you get out of your car throwing mother fuckers out there then sure thats your ass but if you know your rights you can turn the situation around.i was pulled over in my 72 when i first got it ,bought it from an acoholic and the body was fucked up,and i was going to get it inspected the cop said if he looked at it closer he could probly find more stuff wrong with it.i said i had just tuned it abnd it was mechinacly sound and then i asked for his ASE cetification he got pissed wrote me a ticket for no inspection sticker and i got that thrown out of court.the cop showed up and was real pissed then. 


now that body work is done i pulled over for noise pollution (headers thru true duel pipes into flowmasters and dumped before the rear axel) so it is pretty loud but i get those thrown out because the officers never have a decible meter to measure the noise hehe


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> now that body work is done i pulled over for noise pollution (headers thru true duel pipes into flowmasters and dumped before the rear axel) so it is pretty loud but i get those thrown out because the officers never have a decible meter to measure the noise hehe


 Makes you wonder if they fully understand the laws their supposed to be upholding. If you know you don't have a decibel meter, how can one assume that your noise levels are above standards? IT's just like a cop pulling you over for speeding with no radar/laser gun or a calibrated speedometer, but he claims you're speeding because he had to drive really fast to catch up to you! The judge is not buying that. However, some of these guys are shooting in the dark in hopes to find something out of place or illegal. They are waaay to afraid to go probing for local drug dealers or bad boys because at anytime, payback is a Motha'--fucka'.......Some of these guys on the street don't mind pulling that 1 8 7 on a Law Enforcement Officer. SO they know who to pick on.........


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

there is nothing funnier than the look on a cops face when a ticket he wrote is thrown out because of something he did not do


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

That's why they're police officers and not detectives or the lieutenant or somebody of internal importance. They are basic recruits put in the field to uphold the law. they don't know everything, but they are uniquely qualified (with the badge) to give you a bunch of bullshit. I know this because in my line of work, I've fed people so much B.S. that you can literally see it in my eyes and that's why I can tell when some of these cops are full of it, too. But in my position I have the upper-hand (in a sense) and so do they!


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

one more than i am out. i pulled into the gas station and a cop who was also there noticed i did not have a rear veiw mirror he asked if i had 1 and i said no he told me he could write me a ticket if i did not get 1 so i told him that i looked it up under texas laws and it staights that i do not have to have a rear veiw mirror as long as i have 2 outside mirrors which i had and i told him i took the rear view out because it blocked my veiw he just looked suprised and just said really


know your rights


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

damn, not all cops suck. If we didnt have cops the world would be worse.. Cops serve and protect. I mean, come on.. if we didnt listen to cops, u, me and everyone else would have gotten robbed, or killed.. Respect cops, what i did was a 1 time 1 deal thing, Never again, infact i got my license back today, got pulled over, said i had a road hazard hanging out my car. (seat belt) . Most cops are nice, most of em will give you a warning. So i mean, comeon repsect them, U cant over power a cop, common sense, and stop all this bickering, making me sick..


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

you started this "bickering" 
some peoples children holy fuck


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> you started this "bickering"


 He sure did, but now he's saying not all cops are bad? And we're bickering as well? Kids nowaday!! SO indecisive....So contradictory.....This is a discussion board and now we are discussing it by sharing each others thoughts, prior experiences, etc, etc. If you're tired of this discussion that you started "Burnedout92se" then don't reply. It actually is starting to get interesting and it's amazing what we all just found out about each other during this thread. So really, no one's hating on cops, but sharing certain situations and events that we felt was totally unnecessary.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

> * infact i got my license back today, got pulled over, said i had a road hazard hanging out my car. (seat belt) *


:THUD:


----------



## cjsmith11878 (Nov 2, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *:THUD: *


My thoughts exactly! What the hell is up with this kid? Darwin needs to step in QUICKLY for our safety and his.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

how in the hell do you drive with your seat belt out?
the only way i see it possable is if your not wearing it, and most cops would ticket you for that


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

> * Darwin needs to step in QUICKLY for our safety and his. *


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

rice rocket (soon) said:


> *how in the hell do you drive with your seat belt out?
> the only way i see it possable is if your not wearing it, and most cops would ticket you for that *





LOL.. it was the passenger side.. Cuz my car is old, the seat belt return spring is worn out.. so sometimes it dosent go tension back in.. she closed the door on it and it was hanging out.. he pulled me over to tell me..


----------



## 3zguy4life (Feb 5, 2003)

im glad to hear some else has a 300zx as well mines not turbo either!!


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Why must you bring this thread back--and with a pointless comment as well?


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

i know i've been pulled over a lot more after 10 then before 10..i've only gotten my car searched once and that was cause i was out at 4:30 in a parking lot and since i'm 16 doesn't help. cops are seriously like sharks...they see that you got a dark car with tint and stickers, they're gonna look at you and wait for you to do something wrong


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Stickers automatically add 10whp each. Good job.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *Why must you bring this thread back--and with a pointless comment as well? *


if you dont like the thread, then dont post....its just a waste of your time and a "pointless comment as well" some people want to post a reply on this thread and maybe they dont think it is pointless


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Man, consider yourselves lucky to be in a first world country where cops still follow rules and arent militarized. Try to outrun a cop in a third world country will attract not only cop cars to chase ya but also a military V-150 armored car(if the cops dont riddle your ass with their standard issue M-16s or AK-47s first)

In other countries,if you run,they`ll shoot you and ask questions later


----------

